# Photographer's Powerful #thisisendometriosis Campaign Brings Awareness



## Rosaria (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you for this article! I believe that other people should know more about what others can suffer. After all, photos of injuries, scars after operations, and birthmarks are absolutely normal things that all people should not hide because it is considered something unsightly. Aesthetically - this is reality, naturalism. For me, her body is beautiful, as is her work. If I wanted to order some work from a photographer, a nice photoshoot in the summer on the beach, or something like that, I would not want the "flaws" hidden behind the canvas or filters. On Disney World's Magic Kingdom & Other Parks Photography people are shown so lively and pleasant to look at, but they are all not models, but people like you and me. And that's great. Naturalness should become a classic of photography.


----------

